# SON1C ProtoWax Research and Design



## SON1C

This thread is strictly to report on my advances with my prototype waxes. I am currently developing a synthetic and a natural wax strand.

*Whizzer has approved me creating a new home brew thread
*

Synthetic


Natural



If you are interested in testing one or both of these waxes please fill this out

Account name , location
if you'd like please include more information about yourself, detailing background, and pictures of any of your detailing work.

Thanks for viewing.


----------



## Blackroc

Blackroc - Preston Lancashire (where it rains a lot!)

I've been into cars and the way they look for years!

Work: currently running a winter wax test on here:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=320684


----------



## danwel

Danwel - Whitby North Yorkshire.

Always looked after my cars but last few years really upped my game and bought my first DA about a year and half ago.

Tested some of the prototype chockwork orange waxes for Dan


----------



## Jonnybbad

Jonnybbad- Barking Essex

Dw has turned me into a ocd car cleaning freak lol

my first ever review post 279
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=299766&page=28


----------



## Silva1

Silva1 - glasgow/Scotland

Tested a lot of pre release/sample waxes in my time includes the likes of chemical guys, auto finesse.


----------



## djgregory

Djgregory

South Yorkshire - Rotherham

Enjoy cleaning mine and my family's car, done several write ups for Autoglym and Xpert60.

A bit of my work -

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=318049&highlight=djgregory

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=309387&highlight=djgregory


----------



## Davemm

Looks a very interesting wax and would love to hgive it a go. 

Davemm

Shrewsbury Shropshire uk

Have been detailing a good few years now. And would love to put this against some other home brews I have here


----------



## V3nom

Nice one!

V3nom

East Kilbride, Glasgow

Been right into detailing for just over a year now and love trying and testing new products! I'm pretty sure you follow me and like all my work on Instagram - ven23


----------



## wadoryu

Interesting colour, seems spacey.

WADORYU , ringwood just outside Bourenmouth UK
Finally a professional, and would consider myself very experienced in wax av would love to give an in depth review.


----------



## MEH4N

MEH4N - West London - UK

Youve seen most of my work, been into detailing for a good few years. You know how i like to test a good few waxes too lol

I love the trial and error side of products and testing them mostly.


----------



## jenks

Jenks, Derbyshire. Couple of cars I can try things on, a dark blue corolla and a silver mondeo(new to me not yet detailed!)

Can be reviewed against, AG HD, FK1000p, Dodo Rainforest rub, chocwork orange

Here a detail I did, although not the best write up or pics.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=184809

Looking good from your pics:thumb: the synthetic beading is awesome.

If I could try both then great, if only 1 then the synthetic one please


----------



## JayOW

I am happy to test mate, Black VXR8 Metallic, and/or a silver C180 Kompressor, can put it up against other waxes too...

From Manchester,


----------



## sicko

Sicko, From Slovenia

student, amateur detailer for 4 years now. Experiences with testing different products from ArtDeShine, Angel Wax, Nanolex and many other. I do have a lot of products and always eager to test something new. If you would like to have your product tested i'm happy to do it. Winter is coming and it sure will be proper test.

Here is a link to my started threads, including detailing work/reviews

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/search.php?searchid=21951560


----------



## Otto

SON1C,

Edit: I'm Otto and located at both south London and Salisbury also

I would be happy to test either or both.

I will be detailing a few cars in the coming months which include,
Audi A5 Gun Silver
Mercedes E55 AMG Silver
Honda S2000 Black
Subaru BRZ Blue
Lexus ISF Black
Bentley GT Red

These all belong to friends and family members whom I've promised details and winter preps. so I should be able to get a lasting feedback on the durability etc. :detailer:

Also see these two threads on a couple of details I've done fortwo of my closer friends. There will likely be likely be an opportunity to refinish the Mustang 420RE with another LSP as it's due a wheels off detail soon as a result of new wheels.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=320525

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=320389

Cheers
Otto


----------



## SON1C

Thank you for the interest guys! Will be brewing some test subjects this month and will get it all sorted out so please stay tuned!


----------



## Grant-s3

Hi sonic, wax is looking good. If you have any pots going spare I would love to try it on my Nogaro Blue, see if it can make it really pop. Being a panel beater for 6 years has really opened my eyes on attention to detail,so would love to put your wax through the test, give you a nice in depth review. Thanks mate.


----------



## Mikej857

Would love to same this and compare it to Jays current home brew

Could get some nice comparison shots


----------



## jenks

Hows this coming on Son1c ?


----------



## SON1C

Thank you for the continued interest guys! I have been extremely busy and have not had much time to delegate to pouring ProtoWaxes however I am steadily continuing research and neck deep in chemistry papers! Stay tuned.


----------



## SON1C




----------



## jenks

Looking good there son1c


----------



## SON1C

Something new and exciting coming Winter 2013


----------



## SON1C

jenks said:


> Looking good there son1c


thank you sir


----------



## jenks

You're welcome


----------



## Goodylax

Goodylax , Long Island - New York
School Psychologist and Behaviorist 
Detailing is my passion and my therapy, and I am a wax nut!
Waxing since I was a 16 year old, but started "proper" detailing about '09.

I would love to be a part of your "tester team"!


----------



## SON1C

Update 32

Currently working on

Two all natural wax strands
Three synthetic strands, two are on hold
One all natural is almost done, another natural is 80%
The synthetics are rough and need more R&D
I have dispatched some recent samples

I am developing a product that has no relation to wax, but certainly detailing but I will disclose more on that later!

SON1C Wax ProtoWax A2

ProtoWax A3


SON1C Wax Carnaubavore enhancing and protecting SON1C



Something very "cool" coming Winter 2013!


----------



## jenks

Feel free to send a sample this way Son1c :thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad

jenks said:


> Feel free to send a sample this way Son1c :thumb:


+1 always up for testing


----------



## JayOW

Same here mate...


----------



## jenks

Your car looks great by the way and nice setting for your pics:thumb:


----------



## Caracul

Caracul, West Sussex, England

To be honest I'm completely new to all of this and have absolutely no experience. I'm currently building up a small collection of different products and would love to try out new things too. I can't promise that I will know exactly what I'm doing, but I can say exactly what I did... If that were to hell at all?


----------



## SON1C

Teaser :








This one is going to be special 

As far as testers you are not going ignored working steadily to have a new sample worth using!


----------



## jenks

Nice beading:thumb:


----------



## Jonnybbad

Looking good


----------



## lau666

that looks great


----------



## Goodylax

Hi Drew:wave:
I gave the A2 Proto a go yesterday on a Nissan Exterra detail for my buddy. I used your wax on 3/4 th of the hood and the front drivers side quarter panel :thumb:

I love the little glass jars BTW, and this wax had a surprising citrus aroma, despite its dark color, and rock like hardness.
I apologize for the crappy shots, and lack there of, as yesterday was a poopy day ;(

n



Used a red Wax applicator pad to apply the wax. 
It took a while for me to "warm it up" with some circular motion, and rotating the applicator. Once I had enough on, it spread nicely.



It was spreading very nicely, and since another wax I was testing took longer to "get going" I decided to do the rest of the hood, as it was going on nicely, along with the quarter panel.

A finished shot....


As you can see it left a beautiful finish! Decent reflections, but solidly glossy!
Took a little elbow grease to buff off, and could have left a slightly "smoother" finish to the touch, but not bad. (Much better than the Proto 38).

Enjoyed the scent of this wax when using it, but it was difficult to "see" when applying. I was taking different angles, but even after giving it 7-8 minutes to cure, I couldn't really "see" it. ( hence no curing shot)

This wax has some nice potential, and I will try to check in on it in a couple weeks for a durability update :thumb:

Still have to test the other Apple scented one that's a softer consistency :thumb:


----------



## jenks

Any updates Son1c?


----------



## MEH4N

hopefully will test your wax on the weekend Son1c


----------



## SON1C

Sorry for the lack of updates I've been very busy between life & SON1C Wax. Will have several updates over the next month.


----------



## SON1C

Working on a few new recipes 

A beading shot form a different recipe


----------



## jenks

Stop teasing us son1c. 

Looking good again


----------



## SON1C

getting closer with this one


----------



## SON1C

jenks said:


> Stop teasing us son1c.
> 
> Looking good again


always  haha!

Thank you


----------



## SON1C

Goodylax said:


> Hi Drew:wave:
> I gave the A2 Proto a go yesterday on a Nissan Exterra detail for my buddy. I used your wax on 3/4 th of the hood and the front drivers side quarter panel :thumb:
> 
> I love the little glass jars BTW, and this wax had a surprising citrus aroma, despite its dark color, and rock like hardness.
> I apologize for the crappy shots, and lack there of, as yesterday was a poopy day ;(
> 
> n
> 
> 
> 
> Used a red Wax applicator pad to apply the wax.
> It took a while for me to "warm it up" with some circular motion, and rotating the applicator. Once I had enough on, it spread nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> It was spreading very nicely, and since another wax I was testing took longer to "get going" I decided to do the rest of the hood, as it was going on nicely, along with the quarter panel.
> 
> A finished shot....
> 
> 
> As you can see it left a beautiful finish! Decent reflections, but solidly glossy!
> Took a little elbow grease to buff off, and could have left a slightly "smoother" finish to the touch, but not bad. (Much better than the Proto 38).
> 
> Enjoyed the scent of this wax when using it, but it was difficult to "see" when applying. I was taking different angles, but even after giving it 7-8 minutes to cure, I couldn't really "see" it. ( hence no curing shot)
> 
> This wax has some nice potential, and I will try to check in on it in a couple weeks for a durability update :thumb:
> 
> Still have to test the other Apple scented one that's a softer consistency :thumb:


Hey Adam thank you for taking the time to do this  I' glad you enjoyed this and I agree it is a tenfold improvement over 38, well if you want to be technical it's actually a 30fold!

Any update on the durability for you with it? Hope all is well and that you are enjoying your holidays!


----------



## SON1C

jenks said:


> Nice beading:thumb:


thanks! 


Jonnybbad said:


> Looking good


thank you


lau666 said:


> that looks great


Thank you! 


MEH4N said:


> hopefully will test your wax on the weekend Son1c


awesome


----------



## jenks

Teasing us again, looking good, nice colour. Any clues to the smell yet.


----------



## SON1C

This video showcases the Snow Foam that I am currently developing. I have been working on a car soap over the last several months, but have recently switched gears into turning it into the ultimate Snow Foam. ProtoFoam 1 was the first test of my first usable soap. I will strive to create an awesome product that I am in love with and performs excellent all while maintaining an LSP (Last Step Product) friendly relationship, or more importantly a wax friendly relationship! If I can meet these goals I will happily make my product available to all of my fellow detailers (Months away at the soonest)! Please let me know what you're looking for in the ultimate snow foaming car wash/soap/shampoo.
Video Demonstration


----------



## SON1C

jenks said:


> Teasing us again, looking good, nice colour. Any clues to the smell yet.


can't spoil smells jenks!


----------



## Goodylax

Thanks Drew, will try and get an update soon!


----------



## SON1C

Goodylax said:


> Thanks Drew, will try and get an update soon!


awesome thank you


----------



## SON1C

While things are not as active as they were, I have been working excessively to create an incredible wax, here is my latest update on it including video footage and a teaser picture 
SON1C Wax ProtoWax A10






SON1C Wax ProtoWax A10 Low Q by Son1cWax, on Flickr


----------



## JayOW

Looking good mate


----------



## jenks

Nice! Good sheeting.


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Looking good there Drew


----------



## SON1C

SON1C Wax ProtoWax A12 Video


----------



## SON1C

Obsession Wax said:


> Looking good mate


Thanks Jay, just trying to keep up with you and dan! 


jenks said:


> Nice! Good sheeting.


Thank you sir  


Obi- Dan Karnubi said:


> Looking good there Drew


Thanks dan, sorry i've been on the run and will reply to your email shortly


----------



## SON1C

Here is a beading shot courtesy of John @eatmorechickens via instagram ( @son1cwax ) of SON1C Wax ProtoWax A9


----------



## jenks

Another nice pic.


----------



## SON1C

jenks said:


> Another nice pic.


thanks jenks!

Minor update, still brewing away testing ProtoWax A15


----------



## SON1C

Some more ingredients in for soap and prewash blending


----------



## jenks

Any nearer to sending out wax samples? I would love to try some, the water behaviour looks incredible


----------



## SON1C

early car wash formulations are very promising, i have another critical ingredient on the way which should make a world of difference stay tuned


----------



## SON1C

jenks said:


> Any nearer to sending out wax samples? I would love to try some, the water behaviour looks incredible


jenks thank you for the continued interest! I am currently not but I will be sometime over the next 2 months so please bear with me you are certainly on the list


----------



## CO12DB

A12 beading video is amazing......


----------



## SON1C

Safety first in the Waxatory! SON1C Wax ProtoWax 78, which in my preliminary testing has shown incredible results, very excited about the advancement in development


----------



## SON1C

SON1C Wax ProtoWax 79 similar blend to 78 however 78 beats it out. These are very very soft waxes, I hope to release a "soft wax" and being a "hard wax" guy I have grown a much higher appreciation for these types of waxes over the last several months


----------



## SON1C

CO12DB said:


> A12 beading video is amazing......


thank you sir!


----------



## jenks

Some good flake pop with 78 and love the colour of 79


----------



## SON1C

SON1C Wax ProtoWax 81 by Son1cWax, on Flickr

SON1C Wax ProtoWax 81 by Son1cWax, on Flickr

SON1C Wax ProtoWax 81 by Son1cWax, on Flickr

SON1C Wax ProtoWax 81 by Son1cWax, on Flickr

SON1C Wax ProtoWax 81 by Son1cWax, on Flickr

SON1C Wax ProtoWax 81 by Son1cWax, on Flickr

SON1C Wax ProtoWax 81 by Son1cWax, on Flickr

SON1C Wax ProtoWax 81


----------



## SON1C

jenks said:


> Some good flake pop with 78 and love the colour of 79


thanks for the input jenks, i love how that orange comes out as well


----------



## jenks

Photos come out a little bit BIG!


----------



## Brazo

Just a reminder that this thread is for home brews and not a launch pad for commercial applications. Thank you.


----------



## jenks

Oops!


----------



## Goodylax

Here is the extremely hard wax, with a surprisingly refreshing citrus scent. Took a few swipes to warm up to the applicator, bot spread nicely on the paint. (Some pics a few pages back). Left a crisp reflective finish.




I finally got a chance to use this wax a couple weeks ago on the hood of my car. Haven't done a full strip down from winter yet, but been playing with some new products before I do. 
When this one arrived with the A2, it was very soft and very oily. Has an awesome smell of either apples or pear or something. I guess over the winter it had "dried out" a bit.


You can see it is pretty gritty, almost falling apart when hit with the applicator. Got a little warmed up, but little bits were floating around on the applicator. They spread out and broke down once on the paint though. Spread and removed nicely, leaving a glossy shine. I guess the application of this one was more challenging considering the consistency. 


Here is a shot of the above wax on my hood. The morning after application- it had rained that night and I came out to this 


And here is the ProtoWax 93 that I have yet to test!


----------



## jenks

I was looking forward to trying a sample of one of Drew's creations but it's all gone a bit quiet after his telling off!

Not sure of the difference between this and the NS1980/ d3finintive wax beadology wax thread which was produced by a manufacturer for sale


----------



## -Kev-

Totally different, son1c wax was advertising his products without being a Sponser, def wax were'nt (aren't) advertising in the thread you mention


----------



## jenks

But it was a manufacturers product, clearly NOT a home brew:wall:


----------

